# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Есть ли принтер который не требует краски?

## Daniyarktl

Есть ли принтер который не требует краски?:confused: Прошу отпишитесь! Заранее СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## rumtab

Цветной или черно/белый.
 И что значит не требует краски?
Вот есть ли компьютер не требующий электричества (включая и от солнечных батарей)И? НЕТ.
Значит вопрос не в наличии краски а в её стоимости!

Отсюда вывод Что Вы хотите распечатывать?
Если просто тексты без цвета, то лучше Лазерных принтеров HP я ничего другого порекомендовать не могу (долговечность, экономичность, короче проверено временем и опытом).Итог= Цена принтера 4000-5000 руб. ресурс катриджа 2500-3000 листов при 5% заполнении. Заправка стоит 250-300 руб. (если самому, что надежнее). Катридж выдерживает до 3-4 заправок.

Цвет. ИИ Если для фотографий, то лучше печатать на сублимационном принтере (4000-9000 рублей). Если просто графики, цветочки, картинки. Тут мне порекомендовать нечего, кроме покупки дешевого струйного принтера (заранее узнав чколько стоит к нему цветной и черный катридж и на сколько листов его хватает).

Хотя вот недавно видел лазерный цветной принтер формата А4 "HP color LaserJet CP1215 (CC376A)", за 7900 тыриков, но этот сам хочу...

----------


## Daniyarktl

Спасибо конечно! Я имел ввиду что я не хочу каждый раз заправлять картридж. И я спрашиваю есть ли такой принтер который без краски сможет распечатать.

----------


## Demdot

Принтера без краски нет! Каждый раз при печати тебе не надо заправлять картридж, его хватает в разном случае от 100 до 5000, а иногда и более страниц. Зависит от того струйный, лазерный или матричный (оооочень старые) принтер ты используешь.
Есть аналоги краски - используются в факсах. Там идет особая черная лента, которая отпечатывает на бумаге информацию. 
В любом случае кроме бумаги нужен еще один элемент, который будет отображать на ней содержимое.
Есть еще значительно дорогой аналог - электронная бумага, но в массовом использовании, кроме электронных книжек, я ее не встречал.

----------


## Daniyarktl

Какой лучше лазерный струйный или матричный? И в чем разница между ними?

----------


## Demdot

Для того, чтобы определиться с видом принтера надо понять, для чего ты покупаешь его. Если для домашних нужд - печати небольшого числа документов, редко картинок, быть может фотографий, то тут оптимальный выбор - струйник.
Если же есть необходимость печати большого числа документов - домашний миниофис, печать множества рефератов, курсовых, прочих документов. То тут лучше купить лазерный принтер, потому как у него расход картриджа очень маленький. Но печатать цветные материалы на нем будет нельзя, а если все-таки нужно то можно задуматься о приобретении цветного лазерного принтера. Они значительно дороже своих струйных коллег, но гораздо экономичнее. 
В ценовом диапазоне стандартный струйник будет стоить от 1000 р., неплохой вариант - 2000 -2500. Лазерный черно-белый - от 2600 р., ну а цветной лазерный уже от 5000-6000 руб.

Разница между матричными и струйными очень проста. В струйном картридже печатающий элемент - головка. В специальный паз в корпусе принтера вставляется картридж, подается бумаг и происходить движение головки слева направо, как при рукописном тексте (в некоторых моделях направление обратное). Из картриджа выпрыскиваются чернила, попадают на бумагу и оставляют информацию. 
Матричные - очень старые принтеры их практически не выпускают, они жутко гремят при печати и уже вымерли как класс, может быть они бы смотрелись актуально рядом с 486 пентиумом, но их век давно прошел. Принцип печати в них другой - сквозь специальную матрицу пропечатываются элементы - символы, принцип печати схож с печатающей машинкой. Они очень медленные, и думаю, что к современному компьютеру их будет сложно подключить. Если конечно найдешь такой.

----------


## epsilonos

Теоритически: принтер, который печатает не краской, а который прожигает светом ))) имхо может он уже существет хД

----------


## ruslanuz

> Есть ли принтер который не требует краски?:confused: Прошу отпишитесь! Заранее СПАСИБО!!!


Да, это принтера EPSON LX/FX series

----------


## MarkVII

факс по моему не требует краски

----------


## faurbprully

Здравствуйте
Принтер Epson FX-890 при печати всегда сначала выводит сообщение "Вставьте бумагу" независимо от того есть она в принтере или нет. Нажимаешь на него "Ок" и начинается печать. Причем сообщение выходит для каждого листа. Просто надоело. Нельзя ли устранить вывод этого сообщения при наличии бумаги в лотке?
ОС - win98.

----------


## Cheechako

Если не было сделано каких-то странных установок печати :confused: - то можно посмотреть http://support.epson.ru/products/man...0128/index.htm

----------


## volwebstvo

Есть такие термопринтеры, но для них нужна специальная бумага.

----------


## oRDoSS

Интересная тема. Принтер без краски, имхо, это ручка и карандаши. А так - любой принтер печатает краской (тонер в лазерных тоже является краской).

----------


## bj0ker

> (тонер в лазерных тоже является краской)


А если так:  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BD%D0%B5%D1%80

----------

